# How many drivers.......



## Smiley_bird (Jan 26, 2015)

have quit uber since the fare cuts?Am I the only one that can admit that is an uber addict lol. By reading some of these threads especially (complaints about the rate cut) I have come to a conclusion that it is not EASY to quit uber for most including myself. I think majority of the drivers are addicted and can't say no to uber. I mean why do we log online if we making peanuts? I see a lot of drivers organizing protest/switching app off but don't really see any deleting the app and just quietly departing. My conclusion maybe wrong for some but I'm kinda confused how can you keep driving when you barely making any money? For those of you who have been ubering for a while 
a) What's keeps you going why haven't you deleted the app???
B) Do you think the fares will ever go back up and when do you think this will happen?
C) What's other benefits are you getting from driving for uber beside flexibility?

Sorry if these questions have been asked before I'm still new!!

Thank you for your input.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome Nüber!
It's true. I get an adrenaline hit when my app pings. I play Über and waze at the same time. I report cops with waze and I UBER like a ninja. For me, it feels similar to gaming. Interesting theory.


----------



## duck dodger IV (Sep 19, 2014)

". My conclusion maybe wrong for some but I'm kinda confused how can you keep driving when you barely making any money?"

You can make modest money on weekend nights. All other times, you're better off and saner off being a greeter at your local Wal-Mart.

Some drivers have to drive because they bought a new car just to Uber with. [idiots].

but I only half blame them, Just because someone can't do math doesn't make it right for a multi-billion dollar corporation [and pipsqueak Lyft] to use them and lie to them.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

The fares here are still good enough to make money. But because of lower fares and more drivers, my net has fallen almost 40%. Makes it a lot less fun to do and dispels the Ubermyth that lower fares means more money for drivers. So far, it is not even more gross, much less net.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Soon you'll see a lot of "Uber Addiction" support groups. "Hi my name is xxxxxxx, I am addicted to Uber."


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

How about just being hooked on this forum?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Smiley_bird said:


> have quit uber since the fare cuts?Am I the only one that can admit that is an uber addict lol. By reading some of these threads especially (complaints about the rate cut) I have come to a conclusion that it is not EASY to quit uber for most including myself. I think majority of the drivers are addicted and can't say no to uber. I mean why do we log online if we making peanuts? I see a lot of drivers organizing protest/switching app off but don't really see any deleting the app and just quietly departing. My conclusion maybe wrong for some but I'm kinda confused how can you keep driving when you barely making any money? For those of you who have been ubering for a while
> a) What's keeps you going why haven't you deleted the app???
> B) Do you think the fares will ever go back up and when do you think this will happen?
> C) What's other benefits are you getting from driving for uber beside flexibility?
> ...


Great question. Yes, used to enjoy this very much especially when it was new in my city. Made great money for a few months, then decent, now I'm just playing the guarantees. Once they run out I will have no choice but to stop. I have not been able to figure out how to get pax to tip so I can make money. I'll probably keep my account active and sneak out at 2 am once in a while to catch a surge but that's about it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Smiley_bird said:


> have quit uber since the fare cuts?Am I the only one that can admit that is an uber addict lol. By reading some of these threads especially (complaints about the rate cut) I have come to a conclusion that it is not EASY to quit uber for most including myself. I think majority of the drivers are addicted and can't say no to uber. I mean why do we log online if we making peanuts? I see a lot of drivers organizing protest/switching app off but don't really see any deleting the app and just quietly departing. My conclusion maybe wrong for some but I'm kinda confused how can you keep driving when you barely making any money? For those of you who have been ubering for a while
> a) What's keeps you going why haven't you deleted the app???
> B) Do you think the fares will ever go back up and when do you think this will happen?
> C) What's other benefits are you getting from driving for uber beside flexibility?
> ...


if you in the DC region, you are not driving for peanuts
however, if people elsewhere keep driving for 65 cents and 75 cents a mile, Uber will bring it to DC, because it will be shown that people will indeed drive for peanuts


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I think those complaining are not trying to drive as many hours as possible. I think strategy with the new fares is happening to those smart enough. Frustration is happening with the riders getting 20% cheaper rates from last month yet our tips have not gone up. I get maybe 10% of riders tipping. I still put out the same product and talk to them when it is warranted but a $4-$5 is almost 100% a waste of time for the drivers. If those two things were fixed, I think the complaining would slow down or at least be vented in other areas. The rush is still there at least.


----------



## Smiley_bird (Jan 26, 2015)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Welcome Nüber!
> It's true. I get an adrenaline hit when my app pings. I play Über and waze at the same time. I report cops with waze and I UBER like a ninja. For me, it feels similar to gaming. Interesting theory.


I definately feel you on that adrenaline I always get hyped when my phone pings don't even let it pass 3sec lol.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Smiley_bird said:


> I definately feel you on that adrenaline I always get hyped when my phone pings don't even let it pass 3sec lol.


I am the same but it is because it takes forever to get my phone to accept the request. That rider can have the name Lucifer and have a -200 rating and somehow I decide to skip that important info and GET THAT PING! I try to look more often now as I want to know who I am dealing with for the ride. 5s are newbies and you can try to educate them on what is going on with Uber and hopefully they will be cool and a bonus might be a tip....maybe.


----------



## Smiley_bird (Jan 26, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> Soon you'll see a lot of "Uber Addiction" support groups. "Hi my name is xxxxxxx, I am addicted to Uber."


Lol that would be kinda funny.... But seriously i would sign up if there was an uber Rehab


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I did. Doing Lyft exclusively now. Opted for thier driving bonus.


----------



## Smiley_bird (Jan 26, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> if you in the DC region, you are not driving for peanuts
> however, if people elsewhere keep driving for 65 cents and 75 cents a mile, Uber will bring it to DC, because it will be shown that people will indeed drive for peanuts


That good to know I thought it was everywhere, coz some of the riders say that other drivers have been complaining about the price cut. Well I hope they bring them up in other states so they won't have to drop them here.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> How about just being hooked on this forum?


...I know. I love reading what is posted. Besides I do like everyone on this forum. Everyone is pretty awesome!


----------



## Smiley_bird (Jan 26, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> How about just being hooked on this forum?


Tell me about it. I think I'm already hooked  Wish there was an app for this forum!!!! Life would be a breeze


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Smiley_bird said:


> have quit uber since the fare cuts?Am I the only one that can admit that is an uber addict lol. By reading some of these threads especially (complaints about the rate cut) I have come to a conclusion that it is not EASY to quit uber for most including myself. I think majority of the drivers are addicted and can't say no to uber. I mean why do we log online if we making peanuts? I see a lot of drivers organizing protest/switching app off but don't really see any deleting the app and just quietly departing. My conclusion maybe wrong for some but I'm kinda confused how can you keep driving when you barely making any money? For those of you who have been ubering for a while
> a) What's keeps you going why haven't you deleted the app???
> B) Do you think the fares will ever go back up and when do you think this will happen?
> C) What's other benefits are you getting from driving for uber beside flexibility?
> ...


1. For my purposes, it's easy money with the strategy I use.
2. Fares might go up, but I think Uber has other intentions regarding competition first.
3. I saved a ton on taxes for 2014 as I keep good records of milage and other expenses that you can use for deductions. If I can't put the money in my pocket right away and least I can keep what I do have without having to give it to the IRS.

I work part time to subsidize my other income. This works for me. Others may have varying opinions.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I haven't been driving much and only work part time at about $500 net between uber/lyft each week. Good enough to help pay down some credit card debt. 

I'm still getting $1.35 here in Seattle but I think as soon as it drops to $1 I'd be done with this so-called ride-sharing gig.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I think those complaining are not trying to drive as many hours as possible. I think strategy with the new fares is happening to those smart enough. Frustration is happening with the riders getting 20% cheaper rates from last month yet our tips have not gone up. I get maybe 10% of riders tipping. I still put out the same product and talk to them when it is warranted but a $4-$5 is almost 100% a waste of time for the drivers. If those two things were fixed, I think the complaining would slow down or at least be vented in other areas. The rush is still there at least.


Since for the time being Uber has 24/7 guarantees in the OC, you really aren't driving under the new fares yet. The guarantees are the only thing keeping many drivers on the road. There may be some "rush" to driving, but I don't think its going keep me on the road if the numbers aren't there.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Smiley_bird said:


> have quit uber since the fare cuts?Am I the only one that can admit that is an uber addict lol. By reading some of these threads especially (complaints about the rate cut) I have come to a conclusion that it is not EASY to quit uber for most including myself. I think majority of the drivers are addicted and can't say no to uber. I mean why do we log online if we making peanuts? I see a lot of drivers organizing protest/switching app off but don't really see any deleting the app and just quietly departing. My conclusion maybe wrong for some but I'm kinda confused how can you keep driving when you barely making any money? For those of you who have been ubering for a while
> a) What's keeps you going why haven't you deleted the app???
> B) Do you think the fares will ever go back up and when do you think this will happen?
> C) What's other benefits are you getting from driving for uber beside flexibility?
> ...


What you need to u deist and is this....

There are those who want everyone to be as unhappy as they are. They will ***** and moan yet do nothing to better their own situation and will condem those who do.

Alfred was right...some people just want to see the world burn.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Smiley_bird said:


> have quit uber since the fare cuts?Am I the only one that can admit that is an uber addict lol. By reading some of these threads especially (complaints about the rate cut) I have come to a conclusion that it is not EASY to quit uber for most including myself. I think majority of the drivers are addicted and can't say no to uber. I mean why do we log online if we making peanuts? I see a lot of drivers organizing protest/switching app off but don't really see any deleting the app and just quietly departing. My conclusion maybe wrong for some but I'm kinda confused how can you keep driving when you barely making any money? For those of you who have been ubering for a while
> a) What's keeps you going why haven't you deleted the app???
> B) Do you think the fares will ever go back up and when do you think this will happen?
> C) What's other benefits are you getting from driving for uber beside flexibility?
> ...


Hey girl,

Some of us drive out of necessity (me)..some drive just for fun..or to undwind..etc.

While the rates are low..a lot of us have some faint hope that they will go back up, we keep deluding ourselves with false hope in guarantees, surges etc.... we are liked the abused spouse..

Now to the final point..will rates go back up?? I personally am trying to get involved and active in a movement for minimum fares to be instituted by the local city council .in my city..like was in Orlando... $3 a mile..

That I believe is our best hope for better rates...


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Smiley_bird said:


> I definately feel you on that adrenaline I always get hyped when my phone pings don't even let it pass 3sec lol.


I've heard that god damn sound in my dreams


----------



## Zopig (Oct 18, 2014)

It's not called a dream. It's called a Nightmare!!!!!!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Goober said:


> I've heard that god damn sound in my dreams


And many times, I am sitting there wishing I was hearing it.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

One point is that for many weekend-only drivers, fare-cuts are less devastating than full time drivers so there might be more full time drivers cutting hours and turning Uber to a part time gig. At the moment only the dark lord Travy has that data


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Hmm, Chablis, Sauvignon Blanc or a nice little Pinot Noir to watch the world burn?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Hmm, Chablis, Sauvignon Blanc or a nice little Pinot Noir to watch the world burn?


Malbec. Screw California.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Really, I never have gotten used to these newfangled screw caps.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Argentina is where it is at. Great Malbec $2.50 US. 10 oz Filet with salad and pappas fritas $11. We could eat and drink well on Uber wages there.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I quit Uber when the rates went down but now Im back with it.

a) I need money at the moment even its 5/hr
b) No, I think the low rates are permenant.
c) None, really!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

40oz of Old E!

Poor some out for the old drivers and the old rates.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Welcome Nüber!
> It's true. I get an adrenaline hit when my app pings. I play Über and waze at the same time. I report cops with waze and I UBER like a ninja. For me, it feels similar to gaming. Interesting theory.


Gaming is fun until yer box blows out and you get a $700 bill. Then it's financial reality.

Anyone playing the Uber game WILL pay the reality price.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I haven't been driving much and only work part time at about $500 net between uber/lyft each week. Good enough to help pay down some credit card debt.
> 
> I'm still getting $1.35 here in Seattle but I think as soon as it drops to $1 I'd be done with this so-called ride-sharing gig.


Easier said then done.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Welcome Nüber!
> It's true. I get an adrenaline hit when my app pings. I play Über and waze at the same time. I report cops with waze and I UBER like a ninja. For me, it feels similar to gaming. Interesting theory.


I just posted same thoughts yesterday, in another thread. I had same "highs" when I was repoing cars and hooked up cars. There is definitely a psychological fix involved with Ubering.

How effective is trying to quit smoking and walking around with a pack of cigarrettes in your back pocket? Uber knows this and that's why they send emails to try and entice you to log on to app.

You have to completely deactivate account. This will also tell Uber that they are truly losing drivers with their policies.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Most cant quit because its easy money and they not capable to earn money in other way in their life than spinning the wheel all day long.According study cab drivers are low educated piece of society just as any service people. unfortunately this people ether dont have chance to change life because of cost of education or there ambition is so low they admit to make there living by driving drunk college kids. I understand when Immigrants drive cab because system will not let them go further, they got family and money they make in america seems big compare what they make in africa or russia. But if you are native american and you drive cab- admit it Y*ou are loser *you have *no ambition* and your life is *miserable.*
So what you gonna do? > you will drive for uber even *0.75 per mile*. Because you cant make money in any other way///
Love it or hate it its true!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Smiley_bird said:


> Tell me about it. I think I'm already hooked  Wish there was an app for this forum!!!! Life would be a breeze


I never even log out of forum. I don't remember if I need a password to log back on to forum. I hope not because if I did need password, I have no idea what it is.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> Most cant quit because its easy money and they not capable to earn money in other way in their life than spinning the wheel all day long.According study cab drivers are low educated piece of society just as any service people. unfortunately this people ether dont have chance to change life because of cost of education or there ambition is so low they admit to make there living by driving drunk college kids. I understand when Immigrants drive cab because system will not let them go further, they got family and money they make in america seems big compare what they make in africa or russia. But if you are native american and you drive cab- admit it Y*ou are loser *you have *no ambition* and your life is *miserable.*
> So what you gonna do? > you will drive for uber even *0.75 per mile*. Because you cant make money in any other way///
> Love it or hate it its true!


That won't be true for long. Netting 30 cents an overall mile before any costs is only a certain way to go bust.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> That won't be true for long. Netting 30 cents an overall mile before any costs is only a certain way to go bust.


The question is.... will drivers start to steal from pax to get their Uber fix?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

observer said:


> I just posted same thoughts yesterday, in another thread. I had same "highs" when I was repoing cars and hooked up cars. There is definitely a psychological fix involved with Ubering.
> 
> How effective is trying to quit smoking and walking around with a pack of cigarrettes in your back pocket? Uber knows this and that's why they send emails to try and entice you to log on to app.
> 
> You have to completely deactivate account. This will also tell Uber that they are truly losing drivers with their policies.


Uber probably has psychologists working for them like advertising companies do, they are masters at marketing just like Casinos know how to get you hooked.
They sell you a dream that you want to believe.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Uber probably has psychologists working for them like advertising companies do, they are masters at marketing just like Casinos know how to get you hooked.


Yeah, just target those with low self esteem, poor to no education, no math skills, marginal language skills and financial desperation. Should hit at least half of the under 30 crowd in the U.S. with those markers.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> Most cant quit because its easy money and they not capable to earn money in other way in their life than spinning the wheel all day long.According study cab drivers are low educated piece of society just as any service people. unfortunately this people ether dont have chance to change life because of cost of education or there ambition is so low they admit to make there living by driving drunk college kids. I understand when Immigrants drive cab because system will not let them go further, they got family and money they make in america seems big compare what they make in africa or russia. But if you are native american and you drive cab- admit it Y*ou are loser *you have *no ambition* and your life is *miserable.*
> So what you gonna do? > you will drive for uber even *0.75 per mile*. Because you cant make money in any other way///
> Love it or hate it its true!


So...how do you know this is true?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, just target those with low self esteem, poor to no education, no math skills, marginal language skills and financial desperation. Should hit at least half of the under 30 crowd in the U.S. with those markers.


Half of those under 30 are still living rent free with mommy.
You can be on your parents health insurance till 26, what does that tell you ?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Half of those under 30 are still living rent free with mommy.
> You can be on your parents health insurance till 26, what does that tell you ?


That they meet ride share driver qualifications: low self esteem, poor to no education, no math skills, marginal language skills and financial desperation


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Alexey, you should know that the term "Native Americans" refers to descendants of those who were here first, aka American Indians. Your post is rather rude and insulting, as though you are trying to pick a fight. Are you a loser, too?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Recently I have been very reluctant to Uber. The last 3 days I have not turned the app on. The number of drivers is outnumbering the riders. This then makes the riders even more disrespectful. I have observed some of my riders thank me for being there so quick and further tell me how they cancelled previous drivers because they were not so quick. This explains the reasons why we get so many cancellations.

That day I was responding to a ping from my neighborhood, it was in a 5 minute distance. I was driving within the 30 seconds and making progress towards pickup. The guy on the other side calls me to learn how quick I would be there. I tell him I am on my way and can be seen from the app and no more than 5 minutes away. But then he says Uber ETA was 2 minutes. I respond saying that ETA assumes there is a straight line between you and me and uninhibited by any obstacle where I am driving immediately towards you at high speed and this is wrong.

Real issue is, Uber taught these cheap asses to patronize us to the degree that, they no longer are considerate, respectful and reasonable. Because they can get away with it.

When I arrived within 5 minutes, he made me wait at least 10 minutes - Indian standard time. I then take him and his parents to the airport and straight into short term parking in front of the elevators. So they take the elevator down right into ticketing. He is still complaining saying he was planning to do curbside checkin. Then offer to take him to curbside, it is only 2 minutes. He refuses. He has a couple bags, all with wheels. He claims he cannot move them all and I am surprised because his very healthy parents are there, they too can drag the smaller ones each. I offer to park and help him move his bags into the elevator and all the way to check in, he doesn't want.

Moral of the story: you can never satisfy most Uber riders anymore. Even a passenger traveling to a country where 1 out of 7 people defecate on the open has no respect to an Uber driver who goes above and beyond.

The purge is needed, globally.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> That day I was responding to a ping from my neighborhood, it was in a 5 minute distance. I was driving within the 30 seconds and making progress towards pickup. The guy on the other side calls me to learn how quick I would be there. I tell him I am on my way and can be seen from the app and no more than 5 minutes away. But then he says Uber ETA was 2


After that call I would have instantly cancelled.
You're training the customers to be disrespectful.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I thought about canceling it. But a ride from around home to airport was too good to cancel. It positions me good for another pickup from airport without having to drive empty all that distance. Actually I got another ride straight from the airport within 10 minutes and into st. Pete. I got a very nice passenger from airport to st Pete. She even tipped $5.00. 

When riders are respectful and nice, you forget about them not tipping. It doesn't hurt as much if they are respectful, considerate and nice.


----------



## Zopig (Oct 18, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Recently I have been very reluctant to Uber. The last 3 days I have not turned the app on. The number of drivers is outnumbering the riders. This then makes the riders even more disrespectful. I have observed some of my riders thank me for being there so quick and further tell me how they cancelled previous drivers because they were not so quick. This explains the reasons why we get so many cancellations.
> 
> That day I was responding to a ping from my neighborhood, it was in a 5 minute distance. I was driving within the 30 seconds and making progress towards pickup. The guy on the other side calls me to learn how quick I would be there. I tell him I am on my way and can be seen from the app and no more than 5 minutes away. But then he says Uber ETA was 2 minutes. I respond saying that ETA assumes there is a straight line between you and me and uninhibited by any obstacle where I am driving immediately towards you at high speed and this is wrong.
> 
> ...


Omg, the purge, the best concept ever for these government tittie sucking Scumhole lazy ****s!!!!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Hmm, Chablis, Sauvignon Blanc or a nice little Pinot Noir to watch the world burn?


Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

My motivation to drive is really low, even with guarantees. I like my car and I dont want to run it in the ground for $10 or less an hour. Luckily I don't have to either.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> But if you are native american and you drive cab- admit it Y*ou are loser *you have *no ambition* and your life is *miserable.*


True, true - only my dog loves me.

I am not a Native American, nor a native-born American, but I was born a U.S. citizen in Tokyo. What does that make me? An Ambition free, miserable loser! Yes, yes. But I don't have a problem with that - Because My Dog Loves Me!


----------



## Eric T (Dec 9, 2014)

http://pando.com/2015/01/26/dear-tr...er-takes-exception-to-the-companys-rate-cuts/


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> My motivation to drive is really low, even with guarantees. I like my car and I dont want to run it in the ground for $10 or less an hour. Luckily I don't have to either.


_Hopefully with next weekends Farmers Open at Torrey Pines and Tiger Woods coming to town,we should be busy._


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Hopefully with next weekends Farmers Open at Torrey Pines and Tiger Woods coming to town,we should be busy._


Ok...I say we drag Randy out here and put him and tiger side by side. I'm telling ya they were separated at birth.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Smiley_bird said:


> have quit uber since the fare cuts?Am I the only one that can admit that is an uber addict lol. By reading some of these threads especially (complaints about the rate cut) I have come to a conclusion that it is not EASY to quit uber for most including myself. I think majority of the drivers are addicted and can't say no to uber. I mean why do we log online if we making peanuts? I see a lot of drivers organizing protest/switching app off but don't really see any deleting the app and just quietly departing. My conclusion maybe wrong for some but I'm kinda confused how can you keep driving when you barely making any money? For those of you who have been ubering for a while
> a) What's keeps you going why haven't you deleted the app???
> B) Do you think the fares will ever go back up and when do you think this will happen?
> C) What's other benefits are you getting from driving for uber beside flexibility?
> ...


Men, it has been said, think in herds, it will be seen that they go mad in herds, while they only recover their senses slowly, and one by one.

Charles Mackay-1841


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Smiley_bird said:


> have quit uber since the fare cuts?Am I the only one that can admit that is an uber addict lol. By reading some of these threads especially (complaints about the rate cut) I have come to a conclusion that it is not EASY to quit uber for most including myself. I think majority of the drivers are addicted and can't say no to uber. I mean why do we log online if we making peanuts? I see a lot of drivers organizing protest/switching app off but don't really see any deleting the app and just quietly departing. My conclusion maybe wrong for some but I'm kinda confused how can you keep driving when you barely making any money? For those of you who have been ubering for a while
> a) What's keeps you going why haven't you deleted the app???
> B) Do you think the fares will ever go back up and when do you think this will happen?
> C) What's other benefits are you getting from driving for uber beside flexibility?
> ...


Those of us who were driving back a few months ago still, deep in their minds think that the good old day of clearing $1K / wk will somehow, magically reappear. The new drivers, having heard of those days, still think they must be doing something wrong and they'll eventually fix their mistakes and be making that kind of money. Trust me, it will only get worse not better. Best to just hang up those keys.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> My Dog Loves Me!


My Cat Loves Me.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Smiley_bird said:


> have quit uber since the fare cuts?Am I the only one that can admit that is an uber addict lol. By reading some of these threads especially (complaints about the rate cut) I have come to a conclusion that it is not EASY to quit uber for most including myself. I think majority of the drivers are addicted and can't say no to uber. I mean why do we log online if we making peanuts? I see a lot of drivers organizing protest/switching app off but don't really see any deleting the app and just quietly departing. My conclusion maybe wrong for some but I'm kinda confused how can you keep driving when you barely making any money? For those of you who have been ubering for a while
> a) What's keeps you going why haven't you deleted the app???
> B) Do you think the fares will ever go back up and when do you think this will happen?
> C) What's other benefits are you getting from driving for uber beside flexibility?
> ...


I enjoy doing it and a lot of the miles I'm driving are miles I would be driving anyway on my own. During the week, I almost always get an early morning rider going to the airport, which is right next to where my regular job is. So it pays my commute. I work in the So Cal beach area so most weekends before Uber I might drive around for an hour or two just taking in the scenery (ocean, girls, etc.), now I get paid to do that, lol. I even get a lot of those hot girls riding with me in the car!

So I will most likely always do the weekday early morning airport runs that get me to the office, and hope for better days. If the price stays at this level once the guarantees are over I will reevaluate my weekend routine.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Alexey, you should know that the term "Native Americans" refers to descendants of those who were here first, aka American Indians. Your post is rather rude and insulting, as though you are trying to pick a fight. Are you a loser, too?


You are too smart for a cab driver, LoL


----------

